
Ask HN: How did you get your first 10 users/customers? - m33k44
How did you get your first:<p>A. 10 users (paying and non-paying inclusive)<p>B. 10 paying users
======
duiker101
A. I posted on HN and Reddit and people came to the website

B. People that came to the website wanted the product.

Granted, it was side-projects, but if I dedicated more time to it I think my
strategy to acquire my first customers would remain the same. Find the
audience that your product is direct at and show it to them. That's what
worked for me

